# Spam mit Laptop/Iphone ect.-Gewinnversprechen



## Marco001 (4 Juni 2010)

Hallo, derzeit bekomme ich Spammails, in denen versprochen wird, dass es einen Gratis Laptop/Iphone ect. gäbe und er zur Abholung bereit läge.
Die Seite, auf die man kommt, sieht folgendermaßen aus:

-KEIN Impressum oder andere Infos über den Betreiber
-Schlicht aufgebaut, als Header Iphone/Laptop und andere versprochenen Sachen
-Ein Feld, wo man seine Telefonnummer eingeben soll, um weitere Anweisungen zu erhalten

Für mich klingt das nach einem Datensammler, der Telefonnummern sammelt, um sie weiterzuverkaufen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Spam mit Laptop/Iphone ect.-Gewinnversprechen*



Marco001 schrieb:


> Die Seite, auf die man kommt, sieht folgendermaßen aus...


Gib mal bitte den Link rüber oder besser noch die ganze eMail. Per PN stelle ich dir eine eMailadresse zur Verfügung.



Marco001 schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das nach einem Datensammler, der Telefonnummern sammelt,  um sie weiterzuverkaufen. Was meint ihr?


Wozu Telefonnummern sammeln, wenn sonst kein Datenbestand dabei steht? Für den CallCentervertrieb wäre das zwar interessant, die Nutzung der Nummer wäre aber womöglich unzulässig. Außerdem lassen sich Telefonnummern tausenderweise, in Blöcken, billig erwerben. Da braucht es den Aufwand mit der Website, dem Spam und der umständlichen Verarbeitung gar nicht.

Vorm Eintragen der Nummer sollte aber dennoch Vorsicht geboten sein. Man könnte nämlich so ohne weitere Informationen ein Abo auslösen, das im "mobile Payment" gleich zu Buchungen über die Nummer führt. Möglich ist das über viele Anbieter (siehe z. B. MindMatics, 3united, Buongiorno, Burda Wirless, Vitaminic). Ob tatsächlich immer der notwendige PIN Code an die Nummer gesendet wird, der dann zur Bestätigung wiederum in eine Website einzutragen wäre, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------

